# Colvin Gazelle Project



## RRS Lake Michigan (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello, I am new to the form. I hope to connect with some other folks that own Thomas Colvin designed boats. I bought a nearly complete Gazelle hull about 5 years ago. It was built by a professional ship yard on the west coast. I had it shipped to my barn in Michigan which is where it sits today, inside my barn. It is still raw steel, no paint or primer. I am beginning to plan how to move forward with this project and have come to the conclusion that I need HELP. I bought a set of drawings from Mr. Colvin himself and had a nice discussion with him (5 years ago).


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your project!


----------



## piningforfjords (May 24, 2012)

Hi RRS Lake Michigan

I am very interested in how you are progressing. I am considering buying a Colvin hull and was just starting to research the project.

Pining


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome Pining. There are a few schooner sailors here (I have a ketch), but I'm not sure about Colvin owners. Colvin himself has a website, thomascolvin.com . Google reveals many other hits for Colvin Schooner. I love schooners, and looked at a Colvin Pinkie while boat searching.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The website for Mr. Colvin is Colvin Site Index


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Unless it is the building experience you crave, I cannot for the life of me understand why anyone would start from a bare hull. Few understand that building the hull is the easy bit. From there on in comes the hard, expensive and time consuming part.


----------

